
The Man Who Turned Night into Day - Palomides
https://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-man-who-turned-night-into-day
======
PhantomGremlin
I hate gratuitous unit conversions.

I was taught metric in US schools 50 years ago. But I _still_ have to read
articles about a "656-foot space mirror". No it wasn't. It was 200 meters.
Morons.

